# Friendly, personable breed?



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

I am looking to introduce some new hens into our flock. I adore our Buff Orpington because she is so kind and loving. Can anyone recommend other chickens with similar temperaments?

I was looking at Cochins, Polish, and silkies. Do they fall into this category?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not really. Silkies are more docile but usually not in to humans the way Orps are. Same for Cochins. Polish are much more flighty but you will run across that one that seems to like humans more than most.

One breed that I had that really liked their humans were d'Uccles. But they're bantams and I don't think that's what you're interested in. Red Stars like humans pretty well.


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you for the information you gave me. I will look into the chickens you recommended. I'm not stuck on one Breed in particular, I just want a happy loving flock. I recently lost one of my girls and Im now Down to two chickens. They are visibly morning her and I would like to eventually introduce a few more to lift their spirits.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I am totally in love with the Silver Gray Dorkings we ordered this year. I have gone through a lot of different breeds but these guys are by far the calmest gentlest birds I have ever seen - and really quiet to boot!


----------



## LaylaFLora (May 2, 2015)

Brabanters. The most docile lap chickens I've ever owned.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

My wyandottes are pretty docile


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

My Australorps are super personable.


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My RSL and tetras are super human friendly and are really good layers.


----------



## churchchick02 (Mar 12, 2014)

I think if you get them as chicks, you play with them and mess with them a lot my polish and silkie jump in my lap  i have every breed imaginable in my laying hen area I raised as chicks ... All of them are friendly 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

